# is it possible to grow cocaine?



## j0d1w388 (Sep 16, 2008)

well is it


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Sep 16, 2008)

sure, you just need to get some feminized coco seeds.
then switch your lighting to 12/12 and you get rocks

this is a weed growing forum if you havent noticed

we dont really do that here


----------



## Allgood (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes and this is the hallucinatory section which also seems to get used for other non hallucinatory drugs, all that are not mj so the O.P has the right section. 

To the O.P, yes cocaine comes from cocoa. The process in turning coca to cocaine is probably too complex for most small time growers, also you need a lot of coca leaves to make coke.

Apparantly you can just chew the leaves straight from the plant and it gives you a buzz but I wouldn't know. Can anyone confirm??


----------



## AlphaNoN (Sep 16, 2008)

Good luck getting legitimate Erythroxylum coca seeds, but buy in bulk if you do as it takes about 5 years for mature plants and 50 pounds of dried leaf to create around an ounce of cocaine.


----------



## cxt (Sep 16, 2008)

Allgood said:


> Apparantly you can just chew the leaves straight from the plant and it gives you a buzz but I wouldn't know. Can anyone confirm??


Yea it does give you a buzz but there's nothing recreational about it, it can be chewed or made into tea. I've chewed it hiking in Peru and all of the locals use it, it's a stimulant to give you energy and suppress hunger. But you're probably going to have to go to South America to get it because it is still very much illegal to import to the US.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

you need alot of them tho


----------



## naturalhigh (Sep 16, 2008)

i have looked into this.. however to find the seeds..or berry is what there called is rare and only comes by once or twice a year...unlike pot seeds the seeds are in a berry and they only last 2 to 3 months once picked.. there are 3 main types of are are a few places on the net that sell these...but they more soo sell saplings and smaller plants..thats the way there usually shipped cuz it takes forever for the seeds to germ and it takes forever for them to grow... however you can buy coca leaves..and they sell them as teas...
but coca requires a very precise climate ..and if you have a room with full control its very possible to grow coca...


----------



## Cyndrindale (Sep 16, 2008)

Ya you need to grow tons of Cocoa leaves then extract the main chemical from the leaf using an alcohol based solvent. Spread the goo over a large area to dry and whala you got coke. Keep in mind pure cocaine is very sticky and needs to be cut before you can sniff it.


----------



## freddythekruger (Sep 16, 2008)

haha. the title of the post made me laugh. sorry i dont know anything about it though.


----------



## Doctor Pot (Sep 16, 2008)

You can buy coca tea on the internet, if you order it from another country. I've had it, and it's about as stimulating as regular tea, but without a lot of the negative side effects of caffeine. I bought the stuff I have in Chile, but it's more popular in Bolivia. You could make cocaine out of it, but you'd probably have to buy so much of it that it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## DWR (Sep 17, 2008)

i would realy love to take the best cocaine on this planet.... just to see how shit the stuff was i had when i was takin it... then i would b happy ^^

haha........ mmmm cocaine...... that smell ...... ahhhh lovely.... 

cant talk anymore


----------



## Diabolic (Sep 17, 2008)

*yea thats how cocaine is made from growing coco leaves. You can actually eat the leaves but I hear it rots your teeth haha..*


----------



## crazedtimmy (Sep 17, 2008)

Cocaine make the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$, but this is a pot forum...


----------



## Capita (Sep 18, 2008)

1kg of coca leaves = about 1g cocaine... think about how much 1 kg is of coca and how much you would have to grow


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 19, 2008)

ha, yeah youd need a whole fucking field of the shit to make anything worthwhile


----------



## rajsuperskunk (Dec 7, 2008)

i may be wrong but doesnt it take like 700 pounds of coca leaves to make a kilo of cocaine? but i bet if u did it u could make alot of money cause itll be so pure. id just go to bolivia and get a kilo for bout a $1000 dollars, sell it in u.s and make $40,000 easy. or better yet sell it gram for gram and make even more money


----------



## nvirgo79 (Dec 7, 2008)

but what about some hydro cain??? what if you could grow so dank it resin came out?? who's with me?


----------



## Shpongle Spores (Dec 7, 2008)

IF you wanna grow cocaine you can watch this guy's tutorial. He grows some dank ass coke. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOU8GIRUd_g


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 7, 2008)

i will grow coca plants... but only for the chocolate !!!


----------



## dam8065 (Mar 11, 2013)

If you chew the leaves you can magnify effects considerably by using a catalyst substance. There are a few different types available but the best one we found was I believe just bicarbonate of soda. You just need to chew the leaves a little with say about half a gram of bicarb until you have broken down the cell walls of the leaves to get the juices out and then just keep the lump of mush trapped between your cheek and gum and let the juice seep out slowly. From memory you can leave it there for a few hours if you want, just keep adding leaves slowly 1 or 2 at a time to regulate the effect. The leaves alone without the catalyst didn't really have any effect for me but it seemed quite strong with the bicarb. Taste-wise, the leaves have quite a distinct flavor. Not great when you have a mouthful of leaves but not too bad either. The tea's not bad but don't expect to get high from it.

From what I remember of the Coca museum in La Paz, Bolivia, you need 328 grams of coca leaves for 1 gram of cocaine.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 12, 2013)

Dam is rite..usually the native people chew coca leaves with ash,same principal,they keep bags of each on their belt..I've allways mad a joke,what if you took super soil,heady coca clones,grew em in a greenhouse with perfect conditions,extracted the cocaine using the best,purests needed chemicals,and toos said cocaine,the best batch of arm and hammer baking soda,and some voss or perrier water,and cooked up some 'super vegan organic crack hubbas'...sounds like a winner.


----------



## canndo (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes you can grow the plant, yes you can get the seeds, yes you can extract the coca, no pure cocaine does not need to be cut, yes you can get a pleasant buzz from coca tea which when made right will put a light freeze on your mouth tongue and throat. You plants will have to be grown indoors most likely as I believe the humidity needs to be high perpetualy so you are going to have to weigh the cost of electricity against the price of your finished product. Coca leaves contain between about .22 and .75 percent cocaine so you can do the math on that. You can get two or three harvests a year (consider that it is only the newest growth of leaves that are harvested), and you can start picking at a couple of years, anything less will limit your harvest.

How do I know all this? I have and or had friends who really really wanted to grow their own coca. I was asked to assist them in extraction.


It was a rather sad little joke in the end, but what little was recovered wasn't half bad.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 12, 2013)

How much did they grow for the extraction,and how much product was formed?


----------



## canndo (Mar 12, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> How much did they grow for the extraction,and how much product was formed?



Two kilos + , from which we got about 4 grams.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 12, 2013)

Damn..not much return..when I did coke an eightball would get me through to the next day and that was ggod stuf..I'm sure yours was same or better..hard work for 4 grams that you gotta share!


----------



## canndo (Mar 13, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Damn..not much return..when I did coke an eightball would get me through to the next day and that was ggod stuf..I'm sure yours was same or better..hard work for 4 grams that you gotta share!



I wish I could tell you that it was the best damn product I had ever tasted.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2013)

Bump for Canndo. I looked into this several years ago and way too much work. P.Somniferum is easier.


----------



## canndo (Mar 13, 2013)

and the yield is..... slightly better.


----------



## thatboyis1uvakind (Mar 22, 2013)

Hahaha.... can u imagine the temptation of not picking early....esp if ud already been snorting...haha.....u dont wanna grow coke bro...its way over rated....I mean u get hi off the first line or hit then just throw $$ away chasing that same feeling...and ull never catch it no matter how much u spend....I promise. ....ive tried.


----------



## thatboyis1uvakind (Mar 22, 2013)

My honest believe is when u ingest cocaine however ur prefered method is.....u ingest evil into ur body...into ur spirit....fuck it ill just say it u open the door for evil spirits to take control of u.....ive learned this from years of my own practice and observation of others....I mean u can see it immediately.....in ur eyes...in whoevers eyes when they take it....theyre actions....theyre not themselves anymore...at all.....cocaine makes ppl do terrible things they would never do under normal circumstances......nothing good has ever came from cocaine.....nothing.....ull spend all ur $...lose ur friends family possesions freedom and life if u fuck w cocaine regularly.....cocaine is not a game u wanna play cause I promise ull run across that person one day who is willing to do what ur not for the drug....the clientele and suppliers hell everyone invovled in the cocaine business is crooked as hell.....its a shady dangerous business.


----------



## sonar (Mar 22, 2013)

canndo said:


> Two kilos + , from which we got about 4 grams.


Why so low? That's only 0.002% return. If I burned lights for 2+ years for a little more than an 8th I would be a little disappointed, to say the least.


----------



## canndo (Mar 22, 2013)

sonar said:


> Why so low? That's only 0.002% return. If I burned lights for 2+ years for a little more than an 8th I would be a little disappointed, to say the least.



SONAR! where you been? redo the math 2000 grams (if I recall, there was maybe a quarter lb more - so the yield was slightly less than .2) 

.2 percent of 1000 grams is 2 grams. I think they could have found some way to bump the content up a bit but even if they got it to .4 percent - was it worth the trouble?


----------



## sonar (Mar 22, 2013)

canndo said:


> SONAR! where you been? redo the math 2000 grams (if I recall, there was maybe a quarter lb more - so the yield was slightly less than .2)
> 
> .2 percent of 1000 grams is 2 grams. I think they could have found some way to bump the content up a bit but even if they got it to .4 percent - was it worth the trouble?


 derp! forgot to move the decimal place over.

That college education is really paying off for me...


----------



## canndo (Mar 22, 2013)

sonar said:


> derp! forgot to move the decimal place over.
> 
> That college education is really paying off for me...



Of course there is one more thing - my pride. I am representing things as though my extraction and purification was spot on - I tried my best, never having done it before but it could be I left some residual either in the leaf or the paste.


----------



## RoachRache (Jun 4, 2021)

naturalhigh said:


> i have looked into this.. however to find the seeds..or berry is what there called is rare and only comes by once or twice a year...unlike pot seeds the seeds are in a berry and they only last 2 to 3 months once picked.. there are 3 main types of are are a few places on the net that sell these...but they more soo sell saplings and smaller plants..thats the way there usually shipped cuz it takes forever for the seeds to germ and it takes forever for them to grow... however you can buy coca leaves..and they sell them as teas...
> but coca requires a very precise climate ..and if you have a room with full control its very possible to grow coca...



Do you have any advice on where to procure the seeds from?? Or a link to start my own research??


----------



## canndo (Jun 5, 2021)

Bestcoca

Or cocaseeds 

Dot com.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 5, 2021)

smuggling nutmeg is more lucrative


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jun 25, 2021)

Why spend months on plants for a product that's gonna be gone in 6hrs


----------

